# ID please, bulb plant v shaped flower



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry my digital takes horrible close up pics. not sure why. But its a v shaped white"flower" grows to the top of the tank then flowers. Came from a bulb. 
any indeas on what that is? again sorry for no close up.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an _Aponogeton_ of some kind. Can you take some pics of the plant itself?


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

I know its hard to isolate. i tried removing the plant and getting a good shot but its firmly rooted and i dont want to kill it. came in bulb form and grows very fast.

Its just a temp plant for me. black algae killed most of my plants before i learned it was a bacterial infection. so im just giving my fish more room to hide and play.


----------

